# Do steel natural reproduce



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

Was woundering do steelhead natural reproduce do to the pis below


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, but rarely successfully.
http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/index.php?topic=1035.0


http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-forecasts-and-reports/lake-erie-steelhead-fishing


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

They can and do, just not at a rate high enough to make them self sustaining. But then again, taking home and cooking up the small 1 and 2 year fish doesn't help much either.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Probably a lil steelie, unless you were on the Chagrin, then it could be a rainbow - some little streams are stocked with bows on private property up there.

Yes, the do spawn successfully at times.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> Probably a lil steelie, unless you were on the Chagrin, then it could be a rainbow - some little streams are stocked with bows on private property up there.
> 
> Yes, the do spawn successfully at times.


I'm not aware of any feeders off the Chagrin that get stocked, but Paine Falls gets stocked with rainbow trout every year from the park service. It is a tributary of the Grand.


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

No it was caught in a creek that runs right from the lake that is not stocked at all to my knowledge with researching pic of salmon and trout species and other great help form ppl on here it looks a lot like a steelhead fry thanks for all the help and tight lines


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Paine creek. What happens to the rainbows stocked in Paine creek? Are they still there?


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> Paine creek. What happens to the rainbows stocked in Paine creek? Are they still there?


First time hearing that creek I was talking about Euclid creek


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Paine creek. What happens to the rainbows stocked in Paine creek? Are they still there?


Those stocker pellet heads get caught quick. Maybe a few summer over in a good year but it is very put and take.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I'm not aware of any feeders off the Chagrin that get stocked


There are a few that get stocked _*privately*_.
I remember reading that Tim Nisny (sp?) has a few creeks stocked on his property
and there are a few others.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> Paine creek. What happens to the rainbows stocked in Paine creek? Are they still there?


Some make and get larger in the Paine Falls and Big Creek areas. I've caught several nice rainbows there in the spring. When rainbows are stocked, they rarely go much more than a mile from their stock point. They used to advertise the stock date in the News Herald, and you'd see tons of people out there grabbing them up as soon as they come out of the buckets. I'm glad they stopped advertising it.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> There are a few that get stocked _*privately*_.
> I remember reading that Tim Nisny (sp?) has a few creeks stocked on his property
> and there are a few others.


You must be referring to Tim Misny....the lawyer from out here on the east side. He's a cool guy.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim Misney is cool....but mike polk as tim misney is cooler.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

flyphisherman said:


> Tim Misney is cool....but mike polk as tim misney is cooler.....
> 
> Tim Misny- Legal Warrior - YouTube


This is my new current favorite video on YouTube. Thanks for that! LOL!


----------

